# will they ever hatch?



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

*Can anyone give advise, my eggs are 66 days old today but are not hatching yet! They have been in an incubator at 30 degrees which I have just dropped to 27 on the reptile shops advice. 
This is my first ever time so am I worrying about nothing? They have all been candled and have veins and black shadows in. They seem to have gone a bit softer and have a ’rubbery’ feel to them. *

*If anyone can tell me how to put a picture on here I can post one*


----------



## Mrs Casper1963 (Jun 16, 2008)

If they are beardie eggs that sounds fine as it can take an average of 50-70 days give or take but most hatch around 60-65 & if they gone rubbery & a little sunken in then its sounds like they could hatch VERY soon If that helps ?? If you are that worried then you may want to slit one open to see but thats a last resort i would give it at least another 24-48 hours first !!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

i wouldnt slit them open personaly....leave them alone as you may kill a baby thats not ready if you open them...nature will do the job intended!! they will hatch just give them time..if they were dead/dud they would be all crimped in by now , some times eggs just take longer..my day gecko egs shoild have taken 35 days but instead they took 47 days..and my cresty eggs were 1.5 weeks over due, and then some hatched early next time, just make ssure you check them every day, dont fiddle with them or keep opening the tub, ensure the humidity is stil there but dont suddenly go changing the temps and humidity suddenly as this is what can upset hatchlings and some times even kill them. just keep a very close eye and they will pop out when u least expect it! u wait and see. xx fingers crossed for you hun. x:flrt:: victory:


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

How dod alan get my pictures on here? can someone tell me how to do it?


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

*frustrated now!*

ok its its been 70 days now and there is still no signs of hatching!!


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

77 days and still nothing :sad:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

what's happening? any news??

Did you slit them in the end to see if there was anything viable in them? 

I hope it ends well for you... please let me know. xx


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*photos to thread*

pm'd you


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

I slit one this morning and there is a perfectly formed tiny deagon in there, the egg yolk is still there and i havent seen it move yet. I HOPE i have not killed it! advice anyone?


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

we had to slit ours once to see if there were anything inside and we left it how we found it and after 2 days it hatched through the slit we made so if you just leave it . it maybe ok like ours if you get what i mean : victory:


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

this is what the hatchling looks like, i have not seen it move yet, scared i have harmed it.

thanks alan for explaining how tyo put pics on!


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

maybe try slitting a few open to see if there's any diference between the sizes of the babies? Surely that would tell you if there's any hope? Maybe be lucky to see some moving?

Or if they are at diferent stages of gestation you'll at least know they're gone? Knowing would be better either way. xxx


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

true but the guy at the reptile shop advised to leave this o0ne 48 hours to see what its like before cutting any more


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

concidering the amount of time they've been in there though? i'm definately no expert... but people slit snake eggs before they're due to hatch and they turn out happy and healthy? 

whatever you decide to do, i still hope everything goes well for you... got you and the wee beardies in my thoughts  x


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

shgould i slit the egg like have done with this one or just pierce it to let the fluid out? really scared i have harmed this one


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

what are you cutting the eggs with? i wouldn't 'poke' anything into the egg tbh. but you could make little cuts in one or two more and wait a while, try using baby nail clippers? they're sharp enough but they have blunt outer edges.

have the eggs sunk in any yet? or are they still quite full? can you pinch the egg shell at all? x


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I would just leave them and see if they hatch, because if you slit the eggs and they aren't ready to hatch or you break the membrane inside and they aren't ready to breath properly yet you might kill them, better leaving them to see if they hatch than the risk of killing them


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I would just leave them and see if they hatch, because if you slit the eggs and they aren't ready to hatch or you break the membrane inside and they aren't ready to breath properly yet you might kill them, better leaving them to see if they hatch than the risk of killing them


would they still not be ready for hatching at over 77 days? x


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

LuiBlu said:


> would they still not be ready for hatching at over 77 days? x


Leave them if they are going to hatch then they will on their own it's not advisable to slit lizard eggs, Unless they have pipped theirselves and turned in the egg then its a different story. 

Patience is the key if they are meant to survive then they will hatch if not then try again.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

these guys know more than me pet, but as i said before - i hope all goes well for you whatever you do in the end  be sure and let us know how they get on xxx


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

the little guy in the one i slit either never was or is not alive now, really upset that it was my fault. on the other hand I have noticed one of them pipeing today, droplets of water on top of the egg and the top of the egg gone darker. fingers crossed


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

slitherer said:


> the little guy in the one i slit either never was or is not alive now, really upset that it was my fault. on the other hand I have noticed one of them pipeing today, droplets of water on top of the egg and the top of the egg gone darker. fingers crossed


i'm sorry for the wee one you lost.

yey! for the one thats piped.  keep us updated on how they progress. xxx


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

91 days and still no hatchings. I candled them last night and can clearly see tails and legs moving. I have been told by the pet shop that 120 days is their record for hatching so I still have chance yet. I will keep you posted.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

slitherer said:


> 91 days and still no hatchings. I candled them last night and can clearly see tails and legs moving. I have been told by the pet shop that 120 days is their record for hatching so I still have chance yet. I will keep you posted.


not long then... hopefully by the start of next month  

GOOD LUCK i'm routin for the little guys xx


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

I would slightly turn up the heat spray in the incubator not too much and let them get on with it, try 28 - 29 degrees. See if that *eggs* them on lol


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

Still nothing hatched! getting worried they never will


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

104 days still no hatchlings, the local shop advised me to put a small incision in one to see what happens. The one i cut fully open a few weeks ago did not survive as it had not absorbed the egg yolk.
I am in a dilema as they said they might be too weak to break out and suffocate in the eggs or if I open them they may not be ready to come out. Its a 50/50 decision, any advise please?

(ps on candling them you can see the dragons clearly but they seem to be moving a little less recently)


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

id say slit one as they maynot be able to break through if there to weak , if you dont slit any and they dont hatch well then you would think , i wish id slit them , if you understand what i mean


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

just one and leave how long?


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

id do one take a pic and post on here so we can see how it is and if its moving and the yolk has been absorbed and the bardies is fully formed and functioning .i.e walking/running roung in say an hour time , id say do a few more butplease just do one and take a pic if possible


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

My stupit computer will not let me upload a picture at the mo but one of the eggs that I out a small open hole in about 3-4 hours ago has not shown any movement at all. I have not opened it fully as this is how the last one died. I think I want to put a hole in them all as i am worried they are moving less and running out of oxygen


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry i know nothing but i would love to keep updated


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

i wouldn't recommend cutting open any eggs it dont happen in wild so why should it happen in captivity? if they are going to hatch they will just leave them alone
i also use the same incubator pictured on first page and although it is showing 27c on the digital display i would lay money on the internal temperature being as much as 4c out as mine is showing 28c on display but inside is actually only 23-24c and this would explain why it is taking your eggs longer to hatch 
this has just been my experiance with this type of incubator and maybe worth checking yours if possible

the babies will move less and less as they develope and get bigger inside the egg until they hatch


ta much
geo


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking last night, I have put a thermometer inside today to check this, I always wondered how accurate the incubator is


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

slitherer said:


> Thats what I was thinking last night, I have put a thermometer inside today to check this, I always wondered how accurate the incubator is


 
depending on what make i dont think many are accurate there usually 1o r 2 degrees out anyway


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

Gosh, Weegie, you are spot on! I found that although it says 30 on the incubator the temp inside was 24 and 26 in the actual egg box! I have now bumped it up to be 30 in the egg box and already the two that I put a hole in on sunday are showing good signs. one has lifted its head to the hole so you san see an eye and a nostril and the other has broken its head out the front of the egg. No signs in the others yet but will give then 24-48 hours in the new te,p before I put any more holes in.
Thanks weegie!


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

glad to have helped out and i hope the rest of the eggs hatch for you dont go opening anymore eggs though lol

p.s i use a digital thermometer as i find this more accurate for keeping track of temperature inside the incubator


ta much
geo


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

The two eggs that I made a hole in the top of have today broken out the front of the egg, the shop suggested i cut the rest of them if this is happening. 

the thermometer i have in it now is a digital in/out thermometer that i borrowed out of my python tank!


----------



## slitherer (Jun 6, 2010)

*Hatchlings at last!*

Thanks for all who have helped up to now!
Yesterday I had 2 hatchlings, one was running about, the other was not moving, last night I found it out cold on its back, does anyone know why this migh happen? 
but to follow with good news there is another hatchling running about this morning!


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

_It's hard work for them hatching...some of mine were still for 24-48 hours after hatching. It completely drains them of their strength and they need to recover. Just keep temps up at 28. _


----------



## lizardmansion (Oct 9, 2010)

hi all ... up to know we've waited about 75 days .. just waitung and waiting .. i really hope they come soon


----------

